# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представляет новые игровые ноутбуки, ПК и аксессуары семейства Legion на CES 2019

## Labs

*Минск, 9 января 2019 г.* – На стартовавшей 7 января в Лас-Вегасе выставке потребительской электроники CES 2019 компания Lenovo представила новые устройства игровой серии Legion, ориентированные на широкий спектр задач и широкую аудиторию – от бизнесменов до профессиональных киберспортсменов и любителей компьютерных игр. В число новинок, созданных с учётом многочисленных отзывов и пожеланий от пользователей со всего мира, вошли невероятно мощные ноутбуки Legion Y740 и Y540, механическая клавиатура Legion K500 RGB, игровая мышь Legion M500 RGB, наушники с объёмным звучанием Legion H500 Pro 7.1, стереофонические игровые наушники H300, инновационный монитор Legion Y27gq и монитор для самых динамичных игр Y44w. Все продукты семейства Legion отличаются высокой производительностью и мгновенным откликом, необходимым поклонникам современных видеоигр, и позволяют получить максимальное удовольствие от игрового процесса, как в домашних условиях, так и в поездках.
*Играй на максимуме с ноутбуками Lenovo Legion Y740 и Y540*
Созданные специально для любителей поиграть вдалеке от домашнего компьютера, ноутбуки Lenovo Legion становятся всё мощнее, чтобы соответствовать постоянно растущим требованиям современных игр. Новые устройства этой серии получили видеокарты NVIDIA® GeForce RTX™, процессоры Intel® Core™ и ОС Windows® 10 Home, что позволяет им помимо игр с лёгкостью справляться даже с самыми ресурсоёмкими задачами, включая редактирование фото и видео, трансляции видео в реальном времени, а также работу в многозадачных режимах.
Сдержанный дизайн без ярких цветов подчёркивает профессиональные возможности ноутбуков.
Старшая модель Lenovo Legion Y740 предлагает полный набор функций и технологий, необходимых современным геймерам. Новейшая видеокарта GeForce RTX 2070 Max-Q, которой оборудована 15-дюймовая модель, обеспечивает максимум возможностей для динамичных видеоигр с насыщенной графикой. Модели с диагональю экрана 17 дюймов получили ещё более мощные видеокарты, до GeForce RTX 2080 Max-Q, взамен GeForce® GTX 10-й серии, которыми были оборудованы ноутбуки предыдущего поколения.
Модели обеих диагоналей оснащаются процессорами до Intel Core i7 8-го поколения, до 32 ГБ оперативной памяти DDR4 2666 МГц и на 100% защищённой от фиктивных срабатываний клавиатурой CORSAIR® iCue® с регулируемой RGB подсветкой, поддерживающей 16 миллионов вариантов индивидуальной настройки, влагозащитным покрытием и временем отклика 1мс. Также в планах компании выпустить версии с предустановленной разгоняемой до 3200 МГц оперативной памятью производства CORSAIR®. Lenovo Legion Y740 получил также динамики Dolby Atmos® и технологию Dolby® Sound Radar, которая обеспечивает насыщенное динамичное звучание, погружающее пользователя в самый центр игрового сюжета. Также в Y740 есть настраиваемая RGB-подсветка логотипа на крышке, иконок портов за экраном и светодиодов в воздуховодах системы охлаждения.
Также Lenovo Legion Y740 получила Full HD дисплей IPS с частотой 144 Гц и поддержкой NVIDIA G-SYNC™1, что полностью исключает разрывы и задержки изображения во время прохождения самых динамичных сцен. Поддержка расширенного динамического диапазона с помощью технологии Dolby Vision® для всех модификаций и увеличенная до 500 нит яркость экрана в качестве одной из опций модели с диагональю 15 дюймов гарантируют высочайшее качество картинки.
Ноутбуки Lenovo Legion Y540 с диагональю экрана 15 дюймов оснащаются видеокартами GeForce RTX 2060 и процессорами Intel Core, что гарантирует им достаточную игровую производительность при более доступной цене. При весе всего 2,3 кг Legion Y540 имеют клавиатуру с белой подсветкой и временем отклика менее 1 мс, а динамики от Harman Kardon® и поддержка Dolby Atmos создают мощное динамичное звучание.
Обе представленные модели получили обновлённые аккумуляторные батареи, способные обеспечить до 6 часов автономной работы. Инновационная система охлаждения Lenovo Legion Coldfront с двумя разнонаправленными вентиляторами и четырьмя воздухозаборными отверстиями поддерживает стабильную температуру всех ключевых компонентов при любых сценариях использования.
*Игровая* *мышь** Lenovo Legion M500 RGB                                                                         * 
Точная мышь с быстрым откликом – один из важнейших факторов успеха во многих видах компьютерных игр. Игровая мышь Lenovo Legion M500 RGB построена на базе высокоточного сенсора Pixart PMW 3389 с разрешающей способностью 16 000 dpi, 50g 400 IPS и частоте 400 IPS, что обеспечивает исключительную точность позиционирования. Микропереключатели OMRON® в свою очередь гарантируют четкость срабатывания кнопок.
*Механическая клавиатура Lenovo Legion K500 RGB*
Механические клавиатуры прочно вошли в арсенал всех увлечённых геймеров. Чтобы удовлетворить эту потребность, Lenovo представила Lenovo Legion K500 RGB – механическую 104-х кнопочную клавиатуру, выполненную в современном минималистичном дизайне, обеспечивающую мгновенные реакции на нажатия клавиш и полное отсутствие случайных срабатываний благодаря механическим переключателям Cherry Red. При необходимости подставка под ладони отсоединяется.
*Стереофонические наушники Lenovo Legion H300 и наушники с объёмным звучанием H500 Pro 7.1 для полного погружения в игровой процесс*
Возможность определять направления звуков – ещё один важный фактор успеха в играх различных типов. В шутерах от первого лица по звуку можно вовремя определить, где находится враг, а в стратегиях реального времени – быстрее понять, строительство какого сооружения было завершено.
Стереонаушники Lenovo Legion H300 позволяют с комфортом играть дни и ночи напролёт. Прочная и лёгкая цельнометаллическая конструкция не вызывает утомления при длительном ношении, а динамические 50-мм драйверы обеспечивают мощное и чистое звучание.
Игровые наушники с объёмным звучанием Lenovo Legion H500 Pro 7.1 имеют бездрайверную конструкцию и формируют объёмный звук 7.1, что даёт дополнительные преимущества опытным киберспортсменам. Обе модели оснащены выдвижными микрофонами для общения с членами команды.
*Мониторы Lenovo Legion Y27gq и Y44w: новый взгляд на знакомые сюжеты*
Заметное место среди новинок Lenovo на CES 2019 занимают игровые мониторы Legion Y27gq и Y44w.
Сверхширокий изогнутый монитор Lenovo Legion Y44w с диагональю 43,4 дюйма, разрешением 3840×1200 пикселей и яркостью 450 нит позволяет по-новому взглянуть даже на хорошо знакомые игры. Предпочитаете вы автомобильные гонки или боевые симуляторы, панорамный вид игрового поля открывает совершенно новый уровень комфорта и детализации, а частота 144 Гц гарантирует прорисовку каждого кадра. Расширенный динамический диапазон DisplayHDR™ 400, сертифицированный VESA®, в сочетании с технологией AMD® Radeon FreeSync™2 обеспечивает невероятную плавность воспроизведения без прерываний и задержек.
Геймеры, предпочитающие самые новые технологии, оценят 27-дюймовый монитор Lenovo Legion Y27gq, имеющий разрешение 2560×1440 пикселей и сверхвысокую частоту обновления кадров 240 Гц. Он предлагает профессиональным киберспортсменам дополнительные преимущества над соперниками за счёт более чёткой прорисовки кадров. Технология NVIDIA G-SYNC HDR обеспечивает высочайшее качество изображения и плавность видеоряда в самых динамичных сюжетах.
Новые продукты семейства Lenovo Legion предлагают любителям и профессионалам всё необходимое для комфортного и погружения в их любимые игровые сюжеты как в домашних условиях, так и вне дома. Более подробную информацию о новых устройствах и аксессуарах можно найти на страницах [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
Материалы для прессы, включая фотографии и технические характеристики продуктов, представленных на CES 2019, можно скачать по ссылке: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

